# Where are all of the Vikes Fans???



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Must be busy hunting ducks and geese...no posts by any Viking fans Sunday or today. Maybe it was the tough loss against the Chiefs or knowing that Brett Favre is going to break the record in the Humpty Dome! :lol:

I miss all the bantor...where is it this year. Maybe I should resurrect the last year's thread about Favre being over the hill???

Seriously, I'm the first to admit I'm a little surprised by their start and it's a LONG season. I'm just enjoying watching Brett do well and having fun!

Tough game this week in the dome. The Packers may look better on paper, but the dome is the neutralizer. I hope Favre breaks the record AND pulls out a win.

Later...

Mike


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Still trying to get over a couple game-changing calls the last couple weeks. I know it sounds whiny/foolish, but I'm still appalled and disgusted. KC game-MN was robbed out of a TD and the challenge even SHOWED it clearly. Someone shoulda lost their job there! Det game-MN was snubbed a holding call very late in the game at good yardage on 3rd and whatever and had the 1st before the call. Anyway, they ended up settling for a punt instead of a game-deciding FG after that. :******: Hearing the announcers say how bad the calls were made it that much worse. I guess your ole' buddy Longwell could have made that 52 yard game winner against Detroit too, but they probably didn't even deserve to win that pitiful display so it was just. I bet you were just lovin' that one. Too many what if's so far in the very young season. I will say that I hope Chilly's bags are packed out of Minnietown soon. Booorrrrinngggg!

"Every loss means a better shot at a descent QB in the draft I guess." :roll:

Okay, I'm done ranting now. I find myself getting very warm inside.
By the way, the proper name would be the Minnesota Adrian Peterson this year. :eyeroll: 
You're probaby thinking to yourself right now: Typical Vikings fan. :lol:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Bad calls or not the Vikes have been terrible this year. Of course, they are still good enough tobeat the Pack on Sunday.

:beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

bandman said:


> Still trying to get over a couple game-changing calls the last couple weeks. I know it sounds whiny/foolish, but I'm still appalled and disgusted. KC game-MN was robbed out of a TD and the challenge even SHOWED it clearly. Someone shoulda lost their job there!


Was listening to some talk radio last evening and apparently KSTP had a different angle on that "blown touchdown" and it did in fact hit the ground. I was enraged at the time when it happend and couldn't see how they wouldn't overturn the call, but the different angle showed the ball hitting the ground. The vikings admitted yesterday as well that it was indeed not a catch. It looked pretty damn good from the two different angles that we got on television Sunday however.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I didn't expect much from the Vikes this year but at least they had an opportunity to win the two games they've lost this year.

Any time they play the Pack I give them a chance to win.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

If Brett does indeed break the record this weekend, which more than likely will happen, I'm looking for it to be Greg Jennings. Winfield is a mad man right now and I think he is going to put the lock on Driver all game long. As much as I despise the pack, I have to respect the job they've done so far with the youngest team in the league. Even though Philly gave them one, but that's how the ball bounces I guess. Should be a good game none the less this weekend. My hopes is for a 16-12 win out of MN, with Favre being shutdown in the TD category. 4 fgs sounds about right.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Good to hear you all are still alive!

It should be a competitive game this weekend. I don't ever feel good when the Pack enters the dome...favorites or not. There's just something about that place that worries me...maybe Favre's record. Sure, they've won 3 of 4 there, but it's still the Vikes/Pack.

I think this rivalry may be one of the most underrated (outside of MN/WI) in the NFL. I don't think outsiders understand just how much we despise each other when it comes to this rivalry...especially with half of the Vikes being former Packers.

With all that said, I'd enjoy a beer or a hunt with most Vikes fans...just not going to discuss football!!! :lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

taddy1340 said:


> With all that said, I'd enjoy a beer or a hunt with most Vikes fans...just not going to discuss football!!! :lol:


Sometimes even a beer is hard to enjoy with a dirty packer fan, and it is extremely difficult not to enjoy a beer.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Well, I'm obviously not a Vikes fan, but I wanted to comment on this thread.........well, brag a little actually.

I was lucky enough to be at Lambeau on Sunday and watch that great game. It was awesome to watch Favre jump around like a kid on a playground. The crowd was rockin' in the 4th quarter especially.

If anyone has a chance to go to Lambeau, packer fan or not, you absolutely must check out the hall of fame and take their stadium tour. Our tour guide was awesome and had so many neat little facts about team/stadium/history.

Oh, and during the Nat'l Anthem, they had 3 HUGE military choppers fly over and the stadium SHOOK LIKE CRAZY ! It was amazing to see/hear/feel those monsters fly over the field!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Lambeau field is a must for any die hard football fan. The place is football mecca on earth. The atmosphere is fantastic. It is my favorite place in the world to watch a football game, especially when the Vikes win. As far as the Vikes go this year....... I could go on and on and on and on, but I won't. I'll just say that I will be watching and cheering every game.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

jgat said:


> I'll just say that I will be watching and cheering every game.


Yea, that's what it's all about really. Just livin' week to week and hopefully seeing improvements while forgetting about last week's mistakes at the same time. I really hope TJ can pull it all together because I have high expectations out of his great work ethic and talent ability. (Lots of room to grow.) As long as we can never say he doesn't give it his all on and off the field; day in and day out, I'll be rooting for this underdawg 100%.
:beer:
(Thanks for posting the correctness on that call 870. Really helped end the little dwelling period I was in.) 
Still wish Ferguson could have caught up to that overthrown gimme in the endzone last week. :lol:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

You guys are right about the Lambeau experience. I married into season tickets. I've been able to go to games in the "old" and renovated field. There is nothing like that place. My two best memories are being there when they held Barry Sanders to -1 yds (on 13 carries I think) in the '95 playoffs. It was so cold your spit froze when it hit the ground. My next best memory is the superbowl celebration. That was a great time in the stadium!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

bandman said:


> Still wish Ferguson could have caught up to that overthrown gimme in the endzone last week. :lol:


Now that one still hurts.

Sounds like Jackson's groin is still pretty soar, could be seeing Holcomb for another week. Hopefully the Secret Squirrel keeps the decision till gametime again, the Chiefs had no answer for Holcomb last week when they didn't know who was starting.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Offense is tough to watch. Hopefully Adrian won't break something before season end. :-?


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

I have a jug of brandy riding on the fact that the Vikes will go 6-10 or under this season. My dad thinks they will win at least 7 games. I have never had brandy but am looking forward to my dad's face when I pour it out in front of him after the vikes go 5-11. I honestly think he might shed a tear over the wasted booze.

Let's face it, the Vikes are aweful. They went 1-2 against some real "stellar" teams. The one win they managed, they got over a team that is in the midst of a dog fighting scandal and has Joey Harrington at the helm. And to get that they relied on 2 td's from the defense.

The only bright spot has been Adrian Peterson. Because of this, they will over work him and he will be dinged up by week 9.....especially with Taylor out.

Minnesota sports is in the tubes right now! Very depressing.


----------

